# Revel vs Paradigm?



## geforce1999 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thinking about upgrading my speakers for my new HT room... Been auditing some of the brands, such as Dali Lector, Ikon, PSB FCC8, Monitor Audio Silver etc and finally to pick one from the following:

Revel Concerta F12, C12 & S12 for US$3K 
Paradigm Studio 100 (with CC690 & ADP590) for US$5K

For Revel, they are good but Paradigm seem to have better spec and sound better... but does Paradigm justified to have another $2k for the package? I don't want to upgrade my speaker set regularly and thinking to have it purchased and last me for another 15 yrs if possible...

Any comment on which one to take? Really need the advice...


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Speakers are a lot of personal preference. Personally, I much prefer the Revel Concerta series. I think they're much more neutral and accurate and I know you can push them in a home theater setting without strain.

I have several customers who've used that exact setup along with HSU VTF3 sub(s) and the results have been great.

Bryan


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The Revel Concerta series contains the same speakers as the Infinity Beta series they are just rebranded.
so if you can find the beat series speakers for less go for it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The two speaker lines that you are looking at I am quite fond of. I used to own a pair of Paradigm Studio 100's and they are excellent speakers. Revel's are also amazingly well engineered. Revel's Studio Series are some of the finest speakers in the World. Revel on the whole enjoy a very good reputation and in most instances are more expensive than Paradigm's when comparing similar models

In the end it boils down to which you prefer. Usually, people keep speakers for years so do not let the difference in price stop you from getting the one you want.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

From a speaker builder's perspective the Revel drivers are superior to the Paradigm ones. However the build quality of the Paradigm ones tends to be better. 

The Revel's are largely limited buy the enclosures which can be improved if you are into modding. 

Still I agree with Jungle Jack. Get the best system you can even if you need to wait a while. 

Have you examine the B&W lines?


----------



## geforce1999 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments. I was actually about to go ahead for Revel as the price seems reasonable with decent bulit but then looking at the Paradigm studio 100 let me think, "Will I be regreted if I purchased Revel because by putting a bit more I will have something that I like better?":scratch:....

I do like Revel but I love the Studio 100 and CC690 with their dual drivers for mid range :clap: I believe Paradigm will produce more than Revel can as Revel is sharing driver for mid and bass... But Paradigm really cost too much.... around 70% more :crying:

What should I do :crying::help:!!!


----------



## geforce1999 (Oct 27, 2009)

Nope, I have not tried B&W line, I know they are good for music but I'm 90% in movies and 10% in music...


----------



## geforce1999 (Oct 27, 2009)

bpape said:


> Speakers are a lot of personal preference. Personally, I much prefer the Revel Concerta series. I think they're much more neutral and accurate and I know you can push them in a home theater setting without strain.
> 
> I have several customers who've used that exact setup along with HSU VTF3 sub(s) and the results have been great.
> 
> Bryan


I just bought my SVS PB12+ and it is still sitting in the box waiting for the rest of the speakers (be it Revel or Paradigm) and the new HT room (to be ready in 3 weeks time):heehee:


----------



## geforce1999 (Oct 27, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> The Revel Concerta series contains the same speakers as the Infinity Beta series they are just rebranded.
> so if you can find the beat series speakers for less go for it.


Yup, I'm suprise Revel's price is so competitive. It is really a good buy at its price range :clap:


----------



## geforce1999 (Oct 27, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The two speaker lines that you are looking at I am quite fond of. I used to own a pair of Paradigm Studio 100's and they are excellent speakers. Revel's are also amazingly well engineered. Revel's Studio Series are some of the finest speakers in the World. Revel on the whole enjoy a very good reputation and in most instances are more expensive than Paradigm's when comparing similar models
> 
> In the end it boils down to which you prefer. Usually, people keep speakers for years so do not let the difference in price stop you from getting the one you want.
> ...


May I ask what do you use now to replace Studio 100? Upgrade huh?:blink:


----------



## geforce1999 (Oct 27, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> From a speaker builder's perspective the Revel drivers are superior to the Paradigm ones. However the build quality of the Paradigm ones tends to be better.
> 
> The Revel's are largely limited buy the enclosures which can be improved if you are into modding.
> 
> ...


Actually I don't mind the look of the Revel. I listen to it and I like it. Just wondering if I should spend more now to have something better? To me cc690 and studio 100 are better than F12 & C12...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

geforce1999 said:


> May I ask what do you use now to replace Studio 100? Upgrade huh?:blink:


Hello,
I have over the years usually had both a Home Theater and 2 Channel setup. For my HT 5 years ago, I went with Paradigm Studio 100 V2, Studio CC, Studio ADP V2, and Servo 15. My 2 Channel rig consisted of Martin Logan Aerius i's, Aragon 8008BB, Sony SCD-1, and Conrad Johnson Preamp. 

The Version 2 of Paradigm's Studio Series were my personal favorite of the Studio Series. The Studio 100 V2 weighs over 100 pounds whereas the V3 were 20 pounds lighter.

I was so pleased with the Martin Logan's in my 2 Channel setup that I decided to build a Martin Logan HT.
Now, I am using Vantages (Main), Stage (Center Channel), Vista (Surround) and Depth (Subwoofer). I am beyond pleased. I also have a pair of Martin Logan Montages that I swap out with my Vistas to comprise a 2 channel system.

Electrostatic Speakers are not for everyone. They are quite demanding of placement and amplification. Furthermore, compared to conventional speakers, they have a smaller sweet spot. Using a Center Channel helps negate the smaller sweet spot however. All the same I absolutely love Electrostatic Speakers and highly recommend auditioning some if available in your area.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## geforce1999 (Oct 27, 2009)

JJ, thansk for sharing. Yes, there are so much to learn and there is no perfect system as our requirement is always demand more.:spend::unbelievable: Have to enjoy the journey of upgrading. :whistling::R


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Geforce, I am pretty sure Martin Logan is available in Malaysia. Might be worth an audition if there is a store which demonstrates them near where you work and live.

I really like the two speaker lines you are considering, but if you have not listened to Electrostatic Speakers, you might be in for a eye and ear opening experience.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## geforce1999 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Will check them out if see the availability.


----------



## geforce1999 (Oct 27, 2009)

Did some research on Electrostatic Speakers and found out that it requires a lot of power to drive the speakers, and also some disadvance on getting the bass, right?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The new generation use ICE Powered amplifiers to drive the woofers on Martin Logan's Vantage, Spire, and Summit X. These are hybrid speakers where only the bass is handled by conventional woofers and the electrostatic panel handles the midbass and treble.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## geforce1999 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info, how about the power handling? Will my electrical bill jump up tremendously, like double?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

geforce1999 said:


> I just bought my SVS PB12+ and it is still sitting in the box waiting for the rest of the speakers (be it Revel or Paradigm) and the new HT room (to be ready in 3 weeks time):heehee:


good choice in sub Gforce :T SVS are one of the best sub makers and they produce some serious bass!


----------



## geforce1999 (Oct 27, 2009)

recruit said:


> good choice in sub Gforce :T SVS are one of the best sub makers and they produce some serious bass!


Thanks, Recruit. It is more expensive than US MRP but I think it is worth the money for its performance. Just hope that I can the right speakers set to pair with it.:dontknow:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

matching different brands of speakers with subs is quite easy, you just need to make sure you get a good calibre of sub and you have, Im sure either the Revel or Paradigm will make you more than happy


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

geforce1999 said:


> Thanks for the info, how about the power handling? Will my electrical bill jump up tremendously, like double?


Hello,
The amplifiers in the speakers are actually quite efficient and the new generation of Martin Logan's are relatively efficient. I would not think your power bill would double. The amplifier you use to drive the speakers will have an impact in terms of efficiency. 

If you purchase a Class D or any of the other amplifiers which use a switching power supply, your energy usage will be lower than if you use a traditional Class A or A/B amplifier. Regardless of your amplifier choice, I would be surprised if it resulted in your power bill doubling.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## geforce1999 (Oct 27, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The amplifiers in the speakers are actually quite efficient and the new generation of Martin Logan's are relatively efficient. I would not think your power bill would double. The amplifier you use to drive the speakers will have an impact in terms of efficiency.
> 
> If you purchase a Class D or any of the other amplifiers which use a switching power supply, your energy usage will be lower than if you use a traditional Class A or A/B amplifier. Regardless of your amplifier choice, I would be surprised if it resulted in your power bill doubling.
> ...


Noted. Thanks!


----------



## geforce1999 (Oct 27, 2009)

I finally got my speakers last week. Revel F12 for front, Paradigm cc690 for center and Paradigm ADP390 as surround. And I use back my Yamaha for my rear surround. So instead of going for full Revel Concertra or Paradigm Studio, I go partial.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congrats. The thing about accurate, well designed speakers of a similar design is they should sound good together. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

good news Gforce :T once you have given them enough time to run in it would be nice to hear your thoughts on this combo?


----------

